# Connection between Personality Type and Branch/MOS?



## Six-Two (Oct 1, 2014)

Hey All,

A bit more theoretical post, but I'm re-reading "Get Selected" (specifically the part about SF team roles) and happened to also be sent this Myers-Brigg personality test by somebody in my current career field. It made me wonder if there's a correlation between personality types and what branch or role guys wind up in. Do those of you familiar with the types see a trend across branches and MOS? For example, ENFP's tend to be medics, or Bravos are ISFJ's. 

Anyway, feel free to chime in if you've got any pointers or anecdotes.


----------



## AWP (Oct 1, 2014)

Myers-Briggs has 16 different types and you'd expect a careerfield to incorporate a large percentage of ONE type? 16 types...if you found one MOS to contain more than 10...MAYBE 15% of anything I'd be surprised.

I assume you looked up the national averages before asking this question.

http://www.myersbriggs.org/my-mbti-personality-type/my-mbti-results/how-frequent-is-my-type.htm


----------



## Six-Two (Oct 1, 2014)

Fair enough, but you don't think it's reasonable to assume that a very specific type of job attracts a specific type of person? I know that in every career field you'll find a lot of different kinds of people, but to say that SOF attracts just as many Mother Theresa types as any other would seem a little counter-intuitive.


----------



## AWP (Oct 1, 2014)

Some data's out there, but I didn't take a lot of time to look for it. Regardless, there was at least one type in one study which had a success rate of 0.


----------



## fox1371 (Oct 1, 2014)

All have the desire to serve their country.  The people you meet on the inside of that realm will vary greatly.  Outside of that, does it fucking matter?


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 1, 2014)

I've met all sorts, including those that make you wonder if they made a wrong turn into the recruiting center and were to timid to say otherwise.


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 1, 2014)

Air Force = Smart ones
Marines = Dumb ones
Navy = Gay ones
Army = to dumb for the AF but to smart for the Marines and not Gay
I come up with 4 types


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 1, 2014)

There is a correlation between genital size and MOS. Look it up.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 1, 2014)

Over time, your M-B personality type tends to change...  The more diverse your background, the more divergent the results can be... a single very well-rounded individual can score differently on 2 days in a row... dependent on changing circumstances...  not a huge change...  actually one time I scored XXXX  which means I was dead in the center of everything ....  M-B is nice for shrinks to pigeon-hole things, but basically worthless in the real world.


----------



## Six-Two (Oct 1, 2014)

Polar Bear said:


> Air Force = Smart ones
> Marines = Dumb ones
> Navy = Gay ones
> Army = to dumb for the AF but to smart for the Marines and not Gay
> I come up with 4 types


Hahaha... So good. Guess I'm bound for the Air Force or the Navy. 



x SF med said:


> Over time, your M-B personality type tends to change...  The more diverse your background, the more divergent the results can be... a single very well-rounded individual can score differently on 2 days in a row... dependent on changing circumstances...  not a huge change...  actually one time I scored XXXX  which means I was dead in the center of everything ....  M-B is nice for shrinks to pigeon-hole things, but basically worthless in the real world.


Interesting you mention that - the result I got today was different from the one I took a couple years ago. Initially I was an ENFP if I recall correctly, today ENFJ. I'm generally inclined to agree with you, but I still wonder if there's a correlation between them. 

-62


----------



## Six-Two (Oct 1, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> There is a correlation between genital size and MOS. Look it up.


How big for a full-bird colonel?


----------



## pardus (Oct 1, 2014)

Six-Two said:


> How big for a full-bird colonel?



Since when was rank an MOS? :-/


----------



## Grunt (Oct 1, 2014)

I like to keep things super simple...he who not only embraces the suck, but learns to love it usually succeeds. It isn't based on anything like Meyers-Briggs, IMO. 

I have had to take it three times in the last three years and ended up with two different results. I had a friend of mine end up with three different results. I answered them truly every time I took it. It depended on how I was thinking that day and how I was rationalizing my answers. I know of many people who have taken it and actually made themselves fit that "mold" in every aspect of their lives. 

Personally, I felt that the results that I received at the time of test was somewhat "accurate" at "that time."

Again, I tend to like a good "grunt environment" when many others don't. It's a mindset.


----------



## pardus (Oct 1, 2014)

Agoge said:


> I like to keep things super simple...*he who not only embraces the suck, but learns to love it usually succeeds*. It isn't based on anything like Meyers-Briggs, IMO.
> 
> I have had to take it three times in the last three years and ended up with two different results. I had a friend of mine end up with three different results. I answered them truly every time I took it. It depended on how I was thinking that day and how I was rationalizing my answers. I know of many people who have taken it and actually made themselves fit that "mold" in every aspect of their lives.
> 
> ...




Depends on what you mean by "the suck".

The term was derived IMO, from learning to deal with no sleep, being cold and wet, hungry, exhausted from physical exhaustion etc... in a field/war environment. 
It has now morphed into, oh I fucked your pay up/ you're going to loose your MOS qual/ sorry dont have housing for you or your family/ I lost your re-enlistment paperwork, you're now a civilian/ etc... deal, which is totally unacceptable. "Embrace the suck" is now the battle cry of incompetent NCOs/Officers who either can't do their job, or don't give a fuck about their Soldiers that are getting fucked. Disgusting and unforgivable. 
People who thrive in that environment are exactly the wrong people we want to be advancing/staying in the military.


----------



## Six-Two (Oct 1, 2014)

pardus said:


> Since when was rank an MOS? :-/


 Ha, you got me, but I couldn't think of an MOS that sounds as funny.


----------



## pardus (Oct 1, 2014)

Six-Two said:


> Ha, you got me, but I couldn't think of an MOS that sounds as funny.



88M.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 1, 2014)

pardus said:


> Depends on what you mean by "the suck".
> 
> The term was derived IMO, from learning to deal with no sleep, being cold and wet, hungry, exhausted from physical exhaustion etc... in a field/war environment.
> It has now morphed into, oh I fucked your pay up/ you're going to loose your MOS qual/ sorry dont have housing for you or your family/ I lost your re-enlistment paperwork, you're now a civilian/ etc... deal, which is totally unacceptable. "Embrace the suck" is now the battle cry of incompetent NCOs/Officers who either can't do their job, or don't give a fuck about their Soldiers that are getting fucked. Disgusting and unforgivable.
> People who thrive in that environment are exactly the wrong people we want to be advancing/staying in the military.



I mean your former description and not the latter. I've had some of those "latter" types in both my units and teams and did my best to either square them away or get rid of them. Some changed for the better, some were moved into other billets, and some just remained my personal nightmare that had to be dealt with.


----------



## Six-Two (Oct 1, 2014)

pardus said:


> 88M.



Wouldn't want to piss next to that guy...


----------



## Coyote (Oct 1, 2014)

I'd say it isn't an M-B correlation but more of a type A vs type B personality type.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 2, 2014)

Six-Two said:


> Wouldn't want to piss next to that guy...


Would you care to expound a bit on the meaning behind this comment?


----------



## Six-Two (Oct 2, 2014)

pardus said:


> 88M.





SkrewzLoose said:


> Would you care to expound a bit on the meaning behind this comment?



Connection between MOS and genitalia size > 88M > 88m =MOS And measure of distance > peeing next to a guy with an 88m dick would be harrowing


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 2, 2014)

You obviously don't know many military MOS'es... Recommend you think about the acronym RMPL.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 2, 2014)

Ranger Psych said:


> ...RMPL.



:wall::wall::wall:that's not a Meyers-Briggs classification...  FAIL for the Ranger.


----------



## 8654Maine (Oct 2, 2014)

Six-Two said:


> Connection between MOS and genitalia size > 88M > 88m =MOS And measure of distance > peeing next to a guy with an 88m dick would be harrowing



Please be quiet.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 2, 2014)

8654Maine said:


> Please be quiet.



Mod hat off.

^^^^Post of the week

replacing Mod hat.


----------



## AWP (Oct 2, 2014)

Smoking Jesus titty cinnamon...I have the words, but don't feel like typing them.


----------



## AWP (Oct 2, 2014)

Fine, to make @lindy feel better.

@Six Two what just happened? You asked a question seemingly without any research, I allude to some docs being out there thinking you'd take the initiative to find them...but you don't. Then you decide to wade in like one of the boys, like we've known you for a long time or something, and make a joke but even botch that? I don't know if you're arrogant, lazy, incompetent, or some other combination, but you look like a clown right now.

Your initial post is odd, but we've seen worse. You then double down and start digging a hole without a single effort to save yourself...then like a BASE jumper with a towed pilot chute you stepped off a cliff with that 88M nonsense. That whistling sound we hear isn't the Seven Dwarves, but your body right before it strikes the talus.

By the way, typing MOS 88M into a Google or Bing text bar would tell you that's a truck driver, not a guy with a massive dick. Google or Bing would have answered, in part, your original question AND allowed you to avoid this...trainwreck.

Read more, post less, and do some bloody research next time.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 2, 2014)

There is a lot of fail, and win in this thread.


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 4, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> There is a lot of fail, and win in this thread.


 I think we all experienced a ballet of emotions today.


----------

